# California DUSTER and Jet Black Paint. Any horror stories??



## Spartacus_33 (Dec 2, 2004)

Has anyone (*who is swirl concious*) had any experiences (good or bad) with a California Duster? Just the thought of it sends chills down my spine....... I work pretty close to a freeway and by the end of the day my car is covered with dust and other particles. I keep a good layer of AIO and Pinnacle carnuba on it....... still sounds a little scary to me.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Spartacus_33 said:


> Has anyone (*who is swirl concious*) had any experiences (good or bad) with a California Duster? Just the thought of it sends chills down my spine....... I work pretty close to a freeway and by the end of the day my car is covered with dust and other particles. I keep a good layer of AIO and Pinnacle carnuba on it....... still sounds a little scary to me.


I've been using one on my black cars for years..the same one the dirtier they get the better they work I know that's odd....mines about 5 years old and use it daily in the summer time....buy a good quality one also you never wash them according the the directions...

If you are also looking for a waterless wash that WILL NOT induce swirls check this buy site for Spray & Wipe....another product that I use in-between washes.

http://www.poorboysworld.com

look for Spray & Wipe


----------



## Elvis530i (Feb 13, 2006)

I would sleep with my car duster, if it were possible, I love it so much. 

I have a black car and have experienced no problems despite using it every evening when I get home from work. 

As I type this, I haven't washed my car in three weeks (only Meguiar's spray-and-wipe as needed) and it still looks freshly waxed.


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

People are over cautious about black paint and swirls.

Swirls are going to happen no matter what you do to any paint simply by touching the clear coat with any material.

So the goal should be to reduce swirling, not eliminate it.

You do this by keeping dirt off the paint as much as possible.

:thumbup: :thumbup: Two thumbs up for dusters and quick detailing sprays.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Elvis530i said:


> I would sleep with my car duster, if it were possible, I love it so much.
> 
> I have a black car and have experienced no problems despite using it every evening when I get home from work.
> 
> As I type this, I haven't washed my car in three weeks (only Meguiar's spray-and-wipe as needed) and it still looks freshly waxed.


I've never heard of Megs Spray & Wipe or are you talking about Quick Detailer Spray?

The link that I have provided above is a true waterless wash....I buy this in a 5 gallon bucket its the best product that I have seen for removing light dirt on any color with out inducing swirls....I follow this with a quick detailers spray for that just waxed look


----------



## Elvis530i (Feb 13, 2006)

dboy11 said:


> I've never heard of Megs Spray & Wipe or are you talking about Quick Detailer Spray?


Yes, that's the stuff... I was using spray and wipe generically.


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

Elvis530i said:


> I would sleep with my car duster, if it were possible, I love it so much.


:stupid: I agree! Dusting my car has become a ritual, along with a nice Z-6 rub down afterwards. On special occassions and anniversaries, I use Grand Finale. Then we both have a cigarette.

Seriously though, it is important that your finish be well taken care of and protected (wax, Zaino, etc.) for the duster to properly do it's job without damage. If so, then it can be your best friend.

:thumbup:

--J.


----------



## hawk123 (Aug 31, 2005)

dboy11 said:


> I've been using one on my black cars for years..the same one the dirtier they get the better they work I know that's odd....mines about 5 years old and use it daily in the summer time....buy a good quality one also you never wash them according the the directions...
> 
> If you are also looking for a waterless wash that WILL NOT induce swirls check this buy site for Spray & Wipe....another product that I use in-between washes.
> 
> ...


I thought there was only one California duster. What is considered good quality??


----------



## Johnz3mc (Jan 5, 2005)

The coupe is red not black but shows dust none-the-less and drives me crazy. My Cali. duster has worked well over the years also.
Use it lightly, oh so lightly on the dust. Let the little fibers just caress the surface, gently, gently, like little nymphs doing a delicate pavane on the surface, like my Japanese sensei walking on rice paper making no footprints and no sound. 
You won't get swirls from a California duster. Using an old t-shirt to buff polish is a different story.
Go buy a duster tomorrow, or you could buy mine or dboy11's, they're already seasoned for you. 
-John C.


----------



## Spartacus_33 (Dec 2, 2004)

Johnz3mc said:


> Go buy a duster tomorrow, or you could buy mine or dboy11's, they're already seasoned for you.
> -John C.


Thanks for the input...... but...... I would prefer to teach my "nymphs" to perform in the way that I prefer, rather than have your "nymphs" with baggage.... or bad habits! :rofl:


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Spartacus_33 said:


> Thanks for the input...... but...... I would prefer to teach my "nymphs" to perform in the way that I prefer, rather than have your "nymphs" with baggage.... or bad habits! :rofl:


Nothing better than virgin nymphs


----------



## Johnz3mc (Jan 5, 2005)

You're right Spartacus, I defer to your wisdom and judgement. So what plans do you have for your nymphs exactly?
-John C.


----------



## xazncarnu7x (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Johnz3mc (Jan 5, 2005)

Ouch, Ouch, and Ouch, the fellow with the duster is breaking every one of my 3 rules for the Calif. duster. 
1. He's trying to remove way too much dust for me, it's way above my comfort level.
2. He's pressing down way too hard,
3. He's actually cleaning in a rather spiffy white jacket, black trousers and dress shoes. 

Even though it's a demo for how well the Calif. duster works, it still gives me the willies to see that.
I've looked at it for quite a few minutes now, and I'm still amazed that the guy has managed to keep even the smallest speck of dirt/dust off his white jacket and black slacks. I can just walk by a dirty car and crud jumps off the car onto me, like fleas jumping onto a fat dog. 
I bet he's one of those magician guys.
-John C.


----------



## Spartacus_33 (Dec 2, 2004)

Johnz3mc said:


> You're right Spartacus, I defer to your wisdom and judgement. So what plans do you have for your nymphs exactly?
> -John C.


Well, first of all... I plan to put on some very nice mood music, like maybe Luther Vandross... turn down the lights... light a few candles, then turn the duster on it's back........

Next, (practicing "safe duster")... I plan to put on my latex gloves and stroke each one slowly... but firmly... pausing briefly to give each one my complete attention.......... what happens next is not suitable for this forum.... :rofl:


----------



## rruiter (Feb 10, 2004)

*clean the duster*

I've used the duster sporadically but need to use it way more. Dust is very common here in AZ.
What I wonder is; where does the dust go ? Do you guys shake the duster out or what ?


----------



## hawk123 (Aug 31, 2005)

rruiter said:


> I've used the duster sporadically but need to use it way more. Dust is very common here in AZ.
> What I wonder is; where does the dust go ? Do you guys shake the duster out or what ?


You are supposed to shake it vigourously before and after each use.


----------



## Spartacus_33 (Dec 2, 2004)

hawk123 said:


> You are supposed to shake it vigourously before and after each use.


Oh... no..no..no... you are supposed shake your little nyphms gently....once you've had your way with them.....:rofl:


----------



## beemster (Feb 10, 2006)

I use the Cali. duster on a regular bases and love it. I also have found this to be the best quick detailer.www.adamspolishes.com I don't have my car in a garage right now (too many toys) so I'm always dusting and detailing to keep it mint.
I hope the link is correct.


----------



## Hou645 (Apr 23, 2006)

I have been using one on my black vehicle for several years, and I have had NO problems!


----------

